# GA. Red Squad's Fifty Caliber QA2 NAFC Grady son at stud



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Red Squad's Fifty Caliber QA2 "Sniper" 

Sniper---- NAFC FC AFC Cody Cut A Lean Grade X FC AFC Maple Creeks Mattie Mae

Color- Black Genotype- hidden yellow EeBB

Whelp Date: 12-31-2011

OFA Hips Excellent

OFA Elbows Normal

EIC & CNM Clear by Parentage

AKC Reg #SR70895105

Sniper has 3 National Champions in his Three Generation Pedigree and a Whopping, 13 National Champions in his Five Generation Pedigree.

See his Pedigree, accomplishments and Stud information at huntinglabpedigree.com/studdog.asp?id=65146

You can email or call me [email protected] Phone: 4 zero 4-58zero-626eight


----------

